Ask HN: Best visualization course in Python? - cuchoi
======
karljtaylor
Might be a little biased, but I did find this two-part series helpful.
[https://www.dataquest.io/course/exploratory-data-
visualizati...](https://www.dataquest.io/course/exploratory-data-
visualization)

~~~
cuchoi
You work at DataQuest? Thanks for sharing this!

~~~
karljtaylor
yup! happy to.

------
brylie
DataCamp has many useful courses, including an Introduction to Data
Visualization with Python:

[https://www.datacamp.com/courses/introduction-to-data-
visual...](https://www.datacamp.com/courses/introduction-to-data-
visualization-with-python)

~~~
cuchoi
Have you tried it? I am trying to go beyond an introductory course.

~~~
brylie
Yes, I have completed around ten DataCamp courses. They do go beyond the
basics, as can be seen in their skills tracks:

[https://www.datacamp.com/tracks/data-scientist-with-
python](https://www.datacamp.com/tracks/data-scientist-with-python)

